

An Everywhere Continuous Nowhere Differentiable Function, interesting proof by John McCarthy - hhm
http://www-formal.stanford.edu/jmc/weierstrass/weierstrass.html

======
pfedor
Another funny excercise: Find a function which is continuous at all irrational
numbers and non-continuous at all rational numbers.

------
kurtosis
Nice - the proof that almost all Brownian motion paths have this property is
much uglier

